# Anyone know remote code for Bose Cinemate? (to use w/ HR20)



## jsherm007 (Jun 23, 2006)

I searched the forum, saw a few old posts, but no answers. Have any of you with the system found the code? I sent DTV an email today, the CSR on the phone was not helpful unfortunately. Searched DTV's help, no luck. 

Thanks!


----------



## jsherm007 (Jun 23, 2006)

31229 - got it to work!


----------



## MCPCAP (Mar 8, 2008)

Attempted the 31229 code for my HR20-700, however, the BOSE remote does not recognize number inputs other than 0, 1 and 2. Am I missing something here?

Thanks.


----------



## emcole (Feb 26, 2007)

I just purchased the Bose Cinemate and needed the codes to operate my HR20-700 . Below is the response from Bose Tech Support. It owrks for me.

Thank you for your inquiry. For HR-20-700 (Satellite Box with DVR) - Try device code 01377 from CBL-SAT brand "DirectTV". Pressing ch+ or ch- in rapid succession may cause the box to shut off however. RF control must be turned off for IR codes to work. See the owner's guide for more information 

Thank you for contacting Bose Corporation.
Richard Card
Product and Technical Support Team


----------

